# What would you want from a dog walking/dog services company?



## EagleC (Jan 13, 2012)

I am currently in the process of setting up a dog walking and other dog services business. 
I want it to be the best it can be and so i need as much feedback as possible. If it were your dog, what exactly would you want from a business like this?
I have been thinking of offering different types of walks at different prices. For example a 30 min run around the local park (within walking distance) for £7.
Or 1 hours walk in a local woodland area with basic training and games thrown in etc for £12.
This way i can appeal to more than one market depending on their budget. What do you think??

I will also offer pet sitting at the dogs home, boarding for a max of 2 small or one large dog at a time, puppy visits and pet taxi. I want to be quite flexible in that if a customer has any kind of request regarding their dog then i want to try and fulfill it. 

I have also thought of doing a loyalty scheme where every 6th time you use us, you get one half hour walk free!

Any advice or criticism is much welcome!


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

i personaly wouldnt want my dog being taken out - I am in the process of moving areas and just want someone to play in the garden for a short period and to command him to wee so he ist desperate when I get home but this would need to be mid afternoon as too early he wont go, my other dogs are kennelled so dont require any input


----------

